# Alex AT450 Wheels/ Tiagra Hubs



## rojasj (Dec 25, 2005)

Does anyone have any experience with the durability and stability of Alex AT450 wheels with Tiagra hubs? They came on my Trek 1200 and I've heard mixed opinions as to the durability and general performance of these wheels. 

For an individual who rides 25-35 miles per day and climbs lots of hills should I look for a better set of wheels or are these just as good as any other $350 wheel set? 

Thanks,

Javier


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Wrong basis*



rojasj said:


> For an individual who rides 25-35 miles per day and climbs lots of hills should I look for a better set of wheels or are these just as good as any other $350 wheel set?


Well, given that you can get something like Campy Record, Chorus, or Shimano DuraAce hubs laced up to Velocity Aeroheads, DTs, or MAVIC OpenPros for around $350, I would have to say that your current wheels are no where near "just as good as any other $350 wheel set." Whether you need or would benefit from new ones is another question. I would suggest riding as much as you want, and replacing these wheels when they wear out.


----------



## 2KSport (Oct 8, 2009)

*What did you experience Rojasj*

It's been a while. Do you have an opinion on these rims Rojasj? 

Thx


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

2KSport said:


> It's been a while. Do you have an opinion on these rims Rojasj?
> 
> Thx


Why did you bring this thread back to life? Its kinda old....:idea:


----------



## bsaunder (Oct 27, 2004)

I've been using those exact wheels for cyclocross, they work, haven't knocked them out of true or anything. I will say the bearings are about shot though in the hubs.


----------

